# iPad wifi+3G US



## felipe78 (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Petite question: est-il possible d'acheter un iPad wifi+3G aux États-Unis (sans abonnement AT&T ou Verizon) le ramener en France et faire fonctionner la 3G avec Orange? 

Je suis désolé si cette question a déjà été posée récemment 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Wanya (29 Juillet 2011)

Oui a condition d'acheter l'iPad GSM (AT & T) et non pas le Verizon.

L'iPad 2 d'AT & T sera compatible avec ta carte sim 3G Orange.

Cdlt


----------



## felipe78 (3 Août 2011)

OK je comprend mieux

Merci Wanya


----------

